# Suche passenden Laptop / Netbook



## Schwedschi (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo @t @ll,

  ich beabsichtige einen Laptop oder ein Netbook zu kaufen. Leider fehlen mir die sogenannten Computerfachkenntnisse. Aus diesem Grund hoffe ich, dass ihr mir etwas helfen könnt bei der Empfehlung für ein Laptop / Netbook, damit die Kaufentscheidung leichter fällt.

  Der Text klang bisher danach, dass ich denke ein Laptop / Netbook seien das Gleiche, jedoch ist mir der Unterschied bewusst. Jedoch weiß ich nicht, welches Gerät passender für mich wäre bzw. was einfach sinnvoller ist.

  Was würde ich damit machen?! Internet surfen, Word, Excel, Power-Point Anwendungen, Filme schauen, Bilder bearbeiten, Musik hören und evt. mal ein „kleineres“ Spiel (Die Siedler, Sims, GTA, Need for Speed (ältere Spiele meist sicherlich, da neuere sicherlich nicht gehen werden) spielen. Einen "neuen" Spielepc habe ich zu Hause mit FM10, Fifa10, PES usw. 


  Ist Bluetooth in irgendeiner Weise wichtig?!

  Als Betriebssystem hätte ich sehr gern Windows 7, da dies aber sicherlich nicht sinnvoll sein wird bei einem Netbook dann XP oder?

  Die Preiskategorie sollte sich bis maximal 500,00 € abspielen.

  Achso, was glaube noch gesagt werden sollte: Ich möchte mir eine Internetflat zulegen (fürs Handy) und so mit dem Laptop / dem Netbook ins Internet gehen. Evt ist da etwas zu beachten. Somit würde ich Handy an Laptop anschließen, damit ich mit diesem ins Internet gehen kann oder wäre ein USB-Internet-Stick besser/günstiger?!


  [FONT=&quot]Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.[/FONT]


----------



## Pixelplanet (28. Januar 2010)

eine frage ist noch offen

ist die akku laufzeit für dich wichtig ?

wenn ja eher netbook

wenn neien eher notebook weils da mehr leistng fürs geld gibt


----------



## Schwedschi (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

also Akkulaufzeit ist eher unwichtig, da ich wenn mal drei-vier Stunden vorm Netbook sitze, wenn überhaupt. 

In den meisten Fällen wär dann au Strom in der Nähe, also das bekomm schon hin.

Zu oft würde ich das Geräat auch nicht nutzen, da zu Hause ja mein PC steht und wäre z.B. für Spiele wie GTA VIce City evt oder ganz "einfache" Spiele und nicht die neusten vom Neuen, da diese immer viel Leistung benötigen.

Was meint ihr, welches Gerät könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Pixelplanet (28. Januar 2010)

hab da auf die schnelle das hier gefunden

Notebooks ASUS X5DAD-SX004V [Multimedia-Knaller 3.0]

sollte für deine ansprüche mehr als ausreichend sein

achja und zu der internet flat usw.

grundsätzlich ist das kein problem

nur musst du drauf achten das dein anbieter das auch erlaubt das du die verbindung auch am Notebook nutzt bei den meisten ist das nicht erlaubt deshalb wird wohl einfacher mit nem umts stick

tarifmäßig ist klarmobil sehr günstig


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2010)

Bei den Spielen: welche Versionen der Spiele denn? Die GANZ alten wirst du schwer zum laufen kriegen bei nem neuen Windows, und die ganz neueren wiederum: da sind 500€ was knapp 

Wie wär es mit dem hier, kostet aber knapp über 500€: Notebooks Samsung E251-Aura T4300 Elinah  die Grafikkarte ist etwas schwächer als die in dem og. Asus, aber die CPU ist besser, und wenn es wirklich um ältere Spiele geht, reicht der Grafikchip. So was wie Need for Speed Most Wanted zB läuft da auf jeden Fall, oder auch Strategiespiele wie Anno 1404 würden GERADE noch so laufen, d.h. ein etwas älteres Siedler läuft da bestimmt. Und der Akku ist sehr gut.


----------



## Schwedschi (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure zwei hilfreichen Links.

Mit der Preiskategorie habe ich es mir nochmal überlegt, da es ja "nur" ein selten genutztes Gerät ist und ich denke so bis max. 350 € schon ganz okay sein sollte.

Zum spielen werde ich da auch nicht allzuoft kommen.

Was haltet ihr von diesem?

Acer Aspire One D250 25,7 cm Netbook schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Wäre super, wenn ihr mir sagen könntet, wie der so ist, weil ich wirklich gar keine Ahnung habe und nicht "ins Klo" greifen möchte.


----------



## Superwip (28. Januar 2010)

Ich würde mir ein gebrauchtes T60 oder so holen...


----------



## Zerebo (28. Januar 2010)

Das Acer aspire one ist ein Netbook.Netbooks sind nur gut wenn man ein kleines leichtes mobiles und günstiges Gerät braucht.
Die Leistung ist aber sehr gering und da es dir nicht auf mobility ankommt ist ein normales Notebook die besser Wahl.
Bei Internetflatrates fürs Handy ist normalerweise nicht erlaubt diese auch fürs Notebook zu missbrauchen.Für die wollen die extra Tarife verkaufen.Außerdem sind Instant Messeging und VOIP verboten.
Inwieweit die Netzbetreiber das nachfolziehen können ist natürlich ne andere Frage.


----------



## Schwedschi (28. Januar 2010)

Was heißt sehr geringe Leistung?! Kann man mit einem Netbook auch mal ein Spiel spielen oder geht es damit gar nicht?

Eine Internetflat für Handy bzw eine für das Netbook/Notebook wäre wichtig, damit ich online bin, nur diese sollte so wenig wie möglich kosten, da ich nicht wirklich viel es nutzen werde, nur ab und zu. Habt ihr da einen Tipp?

Zum Spielen würde ich ein Notebook nicht brauchen, da ich dafür einen "richtigen PC" habe und wenn dann mit diesem die neuen Spiele zocke. 

Würdet ihr trotzdem ein Notebook sagen? Zu groß sollte es auch nicht sein, damit man auch mal auf Arbeit lunschen kann und ein großes Gerät eher gleich auffällt (Hab so eine Blende vor mir dran, da kann man kleine Sachen/Geräte nicht einsehen)

Hättet ihr noch Links für empfehlenswerte Notebooks oder Netbooks? Kosten bitte unter 400 Euro.


----------



## Superwip (28. Januar 2010)

Schwedschi schrieb:


> Was heißt sehr geringe Leistung?! Kann man mit einem Netbook auch mal ein Spiel spielen oder geht es damit gar nicht?



Ältere (2D) Spiele sollten großteils problemlos laufen, nur in Schlachten mit sehr vielen Einheiten in Strategiespielen könnte der Prozessor auf inakzeptable fps Raten begrenzen

In 3D Spielen wird die billige Onboardgrafik zum Problem; nur wirklich sehr alte Titel wie Quake, WC3, C&C: Generals, Half Live 1 und Mods laufen auf besseren Modellen mit reduzierten Einstellungen auf akzeptablen fps Raten


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2010)

Ja, Du müßtest - wie ich oben schon schrieb - mal genauer mit der Sprache raus, was für ein NFS, GTA und Siedler du meinst... aber zum Spielen sind die teile an sich nix, auch wegen der Größe. Ehrlich gesagt die auch nix zum arbeiten, außer man ist wirklich viel unterwegs und "muss" was wirklich kleines haben.


----------



## Schwedschi (29. Januar 2010)

Ich fasse noch mal kurz zusammen: nicht über 400,00 €, da der „richtige“ PC zu Hause steht. 

 Nutzen würde ich das Netbook / Notebook für mal Musik hören, evt nen Film schauen, Internet surfen, Excel, Word oder Power Point und mal spielen. (GTA Vice City, Need for Speed Underground, James Bond 007 (Name k.A., ist aber die erste Version), Memento Mori. Die Spielzeit wäre schon eher sehr gering, da ich es eig für das Internet haben möchte und das Netbook / Notebook in der Woche so um die 5-8 Stunden nutze. 

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mit diesen Informationen etwas mehr anfangen und sagen ob nun eher ein Netbook oder doch ein Notebook für mich der Fall ist. Wie gesagt, für den „Zweit-PC“ möchte ich nicht soviel ausgeben, da die Nutzung nicht allzu groß sein wird.

Vielen Dank für eure bisherige Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2010)

Wie lang die Spielzeit ist, spiele keine Rolle. Entweder das Geröt ist stark genug, oder eben nicht  

Also, zu dem Preis haben netbooks meines Wissens nur ne integrierte Grafiklösung, da weiß ich nicht, ob die stark genug für solche Spiele sind... mal von evlt. Treiberproblemen abgesehen, weil das eben keine "3D-Chips" sind. Dazu kommt, dass die ja kein DVD-Laufwerk haben, also allein fürs Installieren musst du dann ein externes Laufwerk kaufen und da auch beim Spielen dranlassen wegen DVD-Abfrage. 

Es gibt da 2-3 15,4er Notebooks, die haben ein Radeon 3200. Die müßte reichen, rein von den Benchmarks her sind die was besser als mein altes Samsung Notebook mit einer X700, damit ging "sogar" NFS Most Wanted noch, und underground ist ja was älter: Notebookcheck: ATI / AMD Radeon HD 3200

hier eines mit win7: Notebooks HP 615 Compaq (VC283EA) oder auch winXP: Notebooks HP 615 Compaq (VC173EA)

Für office, Musik usw. reicht heutzutage eh jedes Notebook, wobei ein Dualcore halt schon mehr komfort bietet.


----------



## Schwedschi (29. Januar 2010)

Meinte mit den 5-8 Stunden die Internetnutzung und nicht die Spielzeit 

Das Notebook HP 615 Compaq gefällt mir schon sehr gut und nach Möglichkeit sollte es Win 7 haben, da dieses Betriebssystem sehr stabil sein muss. Würde dieses Notebook noch Fussballmanager 21010 schaffen?

Bei den Netbooks gibts sicherlich keins zum spielen, aber ein gutes für Internet- und Schreibarbeiten? Habt ihr da etwas? Wie findet ihr das Acer Aspire One D250?!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2010)

5-8 Stunden schafft kein Notebook außer welche von Acer "timeline", die kosten aber deutlich mehr als nur 400€. Bei 5-8 Stunden ginge nur ein Netbook, da wiederum wird es mit Spielen wohl nix. Die besten normalen preiswerteren Notebooks sind die von Samsung, aber auch da geht es erst über 400€ los. Da wären bis zu 4-5 Std. Office drin.

FM 2010 packt das HP bestimmt, wenn du nicht den 3D-Modus für die Spieltage nimmst. Bei 3D wird es schwer, die Engine basiert glaub ich auf Fifa 08, kann das sein? Könnte knapp werden...


----------



## Zerebo (29. Januar 2010)

Wenns ein Netbook werden soll nimm eins mit der neuen Pineview Platform(Atom N450).
Hatte mal das hier in der Hand,sieht ganz schick aus und die Tastatur hat mir auch gut gefallen*:**Asus Eee PC 1005PE*
Geh am besten mal in nen Laden und schau welches dir am meisten zusagt von der Tastatur usw.Die Technik ist ziemlich gleich,nimm aber wie gesagt am besten eins mit dem N450.


----------



## amdintel (31. Januar 2010)

ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen ein Samsung
 NP N130 bei Satrun geholt, kostet 299 € ca. 6.5 Stunden ,mit einem stärkeren 
 Akku sind ca. 10 bis 11 Stunden drin
und sehr gute Tastatur,
Gerät macht einen stabilen Eindruck, 
Vorteil noch  Display ist Entspiegelt also Matt,
einziges Ärgernis  daran Windows 7, 
XP oder Vista währe mir lieber gewesen


----------



## Schwedschi (31. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure zwei Antworten.

Das Samsung NP N130 hatt leider nicht dieses N450, wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe bei Amazon.

Das Asus Eee PC 1005PE gefällt mir sehr gut, da ich mich nun entschieden habe und keine Spiele damit spielen möchte, dafür kann ich den PC zu Hause verwenden. Aus diesem Grund ein Netbook, welches auch nicht so teuer ist und sicherlich unter 350 Euro bleiben könnte.

Gibt es noch weiteres bei Netbooks zu beachten?

Als Betiebssystem hätte ich gerne Windows 7 (Oder ist das ungeeignet bei einem Netbook?) und entspiegelt sollte es natürlich auch sein. Farbe würde ich schwarz bevorzugen.

PS: Möchte via UMTS Stick ins Internet gehen, dafür brauch das Netbook ja evt no etwas und Bluetooth wäre auch sehr schön.


----------



## Zerebo (31. Januar 2010)

Win 7 läuft gut auf Netbooks.Meistens ist es aber die Starte Version mit ein paar einschränkungen.
Nur 32 Bit,Desktophintergrund lässt sich nicht ändern usw.
Am besten mal bei Wikipedia nachschauen.
Bei nem Netbook musste aber beachten das die Leistung für z.B. Youtube Hd nicht reicht.
Für nen Surfstick braucht man sonst nichts,der geht bei allen.
Musst einfach schauen welches Netbook dir am meisten zusagt.
Bluetooth und entspiegeltes Display haben nicht alle,aber sonst gibt es schon eine relativ große Auswahl an Pineview Netbooks.
z.B. mit Bluetooth und entspiegelt: Samsung N150


----------



## amdintel (31. Januar 2010)

Bluetooth braucht man nicht unbedingt, zur Not kann man immer noch ein Stick nehmen ,
diese ganzen Sachen u.a. Wlan schaltet man eh besser bei Mobiler Nutzung ab, hält der Akku länger 
viel  wichtiger ist das Entspiegeltes Display  grade wenn man es Mobil nutzt ;
das Samsung NP N130 hat einen N270 das ist einen
Singel CPU mit HT , also damit kann man leben,
ich hab das nun schon zwei Wochen, also lässt sich gut mit arbeiten aber 
werde noch den Speicher aufrüsten von 1 GB aus 2 GB


----------



## Schwedschi (31. Januar 2010)

Ja stand immer da mit Starkerkit Win7 oder so etwas in der Richtung und hatte mich schon immer gewundert, aber werde mich darüber mal näher informieren, da schon gerne Win7 hätte. Wobei man evt bedenken sollte, dass alte Spiele wie GTA Vice City oder so, sicherlich viel besser auf XP laufen sollten oder?

Möchte das mit den Sticks vermeiden und lieber installiertes Bluetooth und WLAN haben, damit nicht "tausende Sticks mitschleppen" muss. Ich denke mir, dass dieses praktischer ist, wenn alles dabei ist.

Woran erkennt man ob ein Netbook entspiegelt ist? Steht dieses direkt da?


----------



## Zerebo (31. Januar 2010)

Das steht da wenn ein Display entspiegelt ist.Dann steht da Anti-Glare oder so.Sonst steht da Glossy(glänzend).
Klar Direct X9 Spiele laufen etwas besser auf XP.Wobei der Unterschied nicht so gewaltig ist.


----------



## amdintel (31. Januar 2010)

OT:
auf der 32 Bit Win 7 Starter läuft übrigens auch die deutsche Sprach Ausgabe 
"RSSolo4GermanSteffi" habe ich so eben installiert , grade bei dem kleinem Display praktisch sich hin und wieder mal einen Text vor lesen zu lassen


----------



## Schwedschi (1. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit entspiegelt und nicht entspiegelt.

Ich werde darauf achten. Könntet ihr mir noch darauf eine Antwort geben, ob man für die "älteren" Spiele lieber Win7 nehmen sollte oder XP?

Könntet ihr mir evt noch ein Netbook empfehlen? Acer Aspire One D250, was ist damit?


----------



## amdintel (1. Februar 2010)

älteren Spiele  hää?
dazu sind Netbook nicht geeignet , da laufen nur ganz einfache Sachen,


----------



## Zerebo (1. Februar 2010)

Also die Grafiklösung ist eigendlich die schlechteste die es am Markt überhaupt gibt.Ich glaub ich hab mal Videos gesehen auf denen Wow gerade so lief.Mehr ist aber nicht drin.
Die meisten mit N450 drin sind sowieso mit Win 7 und die mit dem alten N270 oder 280 würd ich mir nicht mehr holen.


----------



## amdintel (1. Februar 2010)

was die Video Qualität an geht bin ich mit meinem 299 € Samung recht zufrieden, 
habe die Neusten Treiber drauf.
gibt da einen Neuen Intel Mobil Treiber denn man installieren sollte statt dem alten !


----------



## Schwedschi (2. Februar 2010)

Welches Netbook würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen?

- Bluetooth ist eig die einzige "Pflicht"

Welches Gerät ist gut für Videofilme schauen und Musik hören und eben Office und Surfen?

Hoffe es gibt ein schönes Gerät bis 350 Euro.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2010)

Also, zB das Acer One D250 hat Bluetooth bzw. gibt es mit BT (da gibt es ja glaub ich mehrere Modelle), auch der/ein ASUS Eee PC 1101HA, oder ein LENOVO IDEAPAD S12, Samsung N150-Endi N450...

gib doch mal hier Erweiterte Suche - Notebook Shop - Notebooks & Laptops bei notebooksbilliger.de deine maximale Displaygröße an, 350€ als Preis und weiter unten Bluetooth ankreuzen. Und vlt. auch direkt 2GB RAM und ggf. deine mindest Festplattengröße und vlt. auch Akkulaufzeit. 

wenn ich jetzt zB 2GB RAM, mind 160GB und Bluetooth nehme, bekomme ich einen Treffer: Notebooks LENOVO IDEAPAD S10 MIT UMTS & 2GB RAM!  10 Zoll. Akku bis zu 5Std,


----------



## Schwedschi (3. Februar 2010)

Heißt es bei dem Notebooks LENOVO IDEAPAD S10 MIT UMTS & 2GB RAM!, dass ich da gar keinen UMTS-Stick mehr bräuchte für mobiles Internet und direkt so die Sim-Karte in den Laptop schieben kann? Könnte ich mir so einen UMTS-Stick sparen?

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass dieses Netbook HP Pavilion dv2-1050eg (NP812EA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland einen super Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen hat. 

Welcher ist nur leistungsstärker bzw. "sinnvoller"?!


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2010)

Bei den Leistungen bei den netbooks kenn ich mich nicht aus, kannst aber wegen der CPUs mal hier vergleichen: Notebookcheck: Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste

Und wenn ein Note/Netbook UMTS hat, dann musst Du nur noch die Sim-Card da einlegen und brauchst keinen Stick mehr. Vlt. lad Dir mal ne Anleitung eines solchen Modelles runter, um sicherzugehen.


----------



## Schwedschi (3. Februar 2010)

Die Sim-Karte könnte ich jetzt einfach über o2o bestellen im Inet oder?

Leider habe ich nur noch nicht rausbekommen, ob mein Gebiet abgedeckt ist in 04910 Elsterwerda bzw. 04932 Röderland.

Wie ist eigentlich die Marke LENOVO einzuschätzen? Gute Marke?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2010)

lenovo is ne bessere Marke. Ex-IBM.


----------



## Schwedschi (3. Februar 2010)

Mit der UMTS-Funktion finde ich sehr gut.

Scheinbar gibt es nur dieses eine Netbook mit Bluetooth, Wlan und UMTS.

Nachdem ich noch Testberichte gelesen habe, scheint es so, dass Spiele damit gar nicht gehen nicht mal Alte. Nur Officeanwendungen und Internet.

Wie wird es mit den Filmen aussehen?


----------



## Superwip (5. Februar 2010)

Schwedschi schrieb:


> Nachdem ich noch Testberichte gelesen habe, scheint es so, dass Spiele damit gar nicht gehen nicht mal Alte. Nur Officeanwendungen und Internet.


 
Wie gesagt, einige alte (2D!) Strategiespiele wie etwa Starcraft, Age of Empires I und 2, Siedler 4 und älter und etwa 18241513546 andere vergleichbare Spiele sollten laufen, ebenso diverse kleine Flash Spiele, alte Jump&Run Klassiker, Diabolo I+2 und Nachahmungen sofern 2D, GTA1+2 und Nachahmungen, Minesweeper und Tetris klappen vermutlich auch noch, einige sehr alte und genügsame 3 Spiele wie etwa Quake 1-3 sollten auch halbwegs klappen, wenn ich denke, das das mittlerweile sogar auf manchen Handys läuft...

Faustregel: ein Netbook von heute ist etwa so schnell wie ein zehn Jahre alter Mittelklasse Desktop PC, was man damals so zocken konnte läuft auch sicher auf heutigen Netbooks, GTA VC ist aber sicher zu anspruchsvoll

Man kann sich sicher auch mit einem Netbook auf einer Bahnfahrt oder so ein paar Stunden beschäftigen...


----------

